# Help with candy paint



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I’ve been fiddling around in the workshop with the idea of building small wooden crankbaits with metallic color schemes to use in lieu of spoons for my walleye fishing on Lake Erie. I’m looking to make metallic baits and I’m trying to use the createx candy 2o line of paints. I have a spoon that I call ‘metallic muffin’ that’s candy deep purple topside with opaque pink dots and Lemon Yellow underside with a hint of green added to result in a metallic chartreuse. This spoon outperforms any spoon I’ve ever used and I’m trying to make a little crankbait to use when the spoons catching, but they’re mostly shorts. I’m trying to understand the properties of candy paints. So I can get the results I’m looking for. 

I prepared a very good silver blank and applied the chartreuse. Very satisfied with the results. I got that metallic chartreuse I wanted. 










Then I did the topside. It ended up brown instead of purple. The photo actually looks purple, but when I look at it, it color shifts between brown and purple. 










When you paint one candy color over another, is it the same as mixing paint? Am I getting color bleed that could have been corrected with an inter coat?Do I need to make sure I don’t get the chartreuse paint in areas I want to be purple?

Here’s that same paint that turned brown on a silver paint can top. This is the color I wanted. If no one knows, I’ll just prep a bunch of wood blocks and experiment with those instead of a handmade crankbait that was ready to fish. 










By the way, a decent silver all paint finish can be obtained by priming blank with high build auto primer, sand with 1000, the new createx gloss black, the new createx quick silver put on in four very light coats followed by the new UVLS clear. This UVLS clear is also now their recommended mixing additive for candy paints instead of 4030. The stuff is thick and I changed from .35 tip to .50 tip to get way better spray performance. It’s not a mirror like finish but is good enough to get metallic like effect when painted with candy paint. 

If you want close to mirror like finish, substitute custom creative chrome fx for the quicksilver. It’s solvent based but not 2 part. It’s compatible with the new createx UVLS clear. It has a darkish silver and if you try applying more it just goes to a matte silver and the key either silver is to apply it over a gloss black surface that you can see your reflection in. The new createx gloss black over super smooth base is key to that. These are all new products within last few months. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I found the answer to my question. Candy colors are transparent with pigment and painting one over the other is like mixing paints. I need to get a color wheel because it’s important to know the way colors mix and what colors are complementary to each other. I did not do well in art class. 

I started over with my two blanks and got what I wanted. Actually better than I expected. I painted one with pink and one with orange on the underside to stay consistent with the custom bandit I’m plagiarizing. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

dgfidler said:


> I found the answer to my question. Candy colors are transparent with pigment and painting one over the other is like mixing paints. I need to get a color wheel because it’s important to know the way colors mix and what colors are complementary to each other. I did not do well in art class.
> 
> I started over with my two blanks and got what I wanted. Actually better than I expected. I painted one with pink and one with orange on the underside to stay consistent with the custom bandit I’m plagiarizing.
> 
> ...


Maybe use a white undercoat?


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

the base coat also makes a huge difference on the overall color with candy paints...think of it this way.... ever been to a custom car show and see all the candy apple cars and different candy colors???? all the candy red cars are ALL candy red but some look totally different....
thats because of the different base coats that was used before the candy was applied....ever see a car with flames painted what looks like under the candy red??? thats cause it is....the flames are literally painted in the base coat and then the candy red is applied over the top...the flames come thru the candy red with an overall red tint but can clearly see the flames from the different colors under the candy red....
you want sparkle put a base silver or gold with heavy metal flake in it and the flake will come thru with the candy color tint
same thing holds true when painting different colors of candy over each other it will totally change the tint of the overall candy you are looking at....red over blue will give you a purple hue with the red being more dominate as it was painted last and is on top of the blue....
you can do some beautiful things with candy paints once you get the hang of it...
good luck and experiment and have fun...


----------

